# Tail sits off to side sometimes



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

could she be flagging?


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

My Sophie will hold her tail slightly to the right to offset her left hip balance when her dysplasia on that side is bothering her. Not while walking - just while standing. Something to consider. Have you had your pup checked for orthopedic issues?


----------

